

Show HN: Common web dev tools in a box - conradk
https://github.com/conradkleinespel/dev-tools

======
conradk
I needed a simple way to give a friend access to the same tools as me for a
project. So I made this simple Dockerfile that just gets common webdev tools
like Gulp or NPM. If you like it and/or think a tool is missing, please let me
know here or on Github :-)

